# Eddie Alvarez on UFC vs Bellator for His Services



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't think I've seen this one posted yet.








> Eddie Alvarez is still under contract with Bellator Fighting Championships, but he's in the midst of a matching period. It looks like the UFC is interested in his services and making things interesting in the battle for his services.


I'm not sure if Bellator can match the UFC for Alvarez. The question is does the UFC want to sign another LW, the division is pretty stacked. Alvarez says he does want to fight the best guys in his class, only logical place to do that is in the UFC.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to see him in the UFC. He is certainly UFC caliber, and that is where every good LW in the world outside of Melendez and Chandler is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If he really wants to go to the UFC Rebney will let him. If there's any delay it's purely based on Alvarez trying to get a better deal.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'd like to see him in the UFC. He is certainly UFC caliber, and that is where every good LW in the world outside of Melendez and Chandler is.


Don't forget Chandler.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Would,love to see Alvarez vs. Edgar!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Agreed^ I think there are quite a few good fights for Alvarez. I'd like to see Alvarez/Penn.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Don't forget Chandler.


I didn't...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Would,love to see Alvarez vs. Edgar!


Don't they train together?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Don't they train together?


I'm not actually sure. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Don't forget Chandler.


And let's not leave out Chandler!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He needs to be there, I think he's a legit top ten guy and is certainly more of a threat than anyone like Guillard, Diaz, or Miller.


----------



## Dante1105 (May 9, 2012)

He'll be in the UFC by the end of the year


----------

